# I'd like to know about Socionics subtypes.



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> I'm still a long way's away from applying the subtypes efficiently, but there are a few types I'm confident in detecting subtypes such as ILE's, SLE's, ESI's. They play a larger role in a person's behavior than I expected and unlike my initial guess that ILE-Ti's and LII-Ne's would be almost the same, they don't seem any more similar than Mirrors with matching subtypes. Here's just some of my general observations.
> 
> *SLE-Se's* have a social charm to them and although they can be rude occasionally, they can relate to relate to people well enough that they don't set off "red flags" or appear genuinely ill-wishing (Fi PoLR but valued more than in the logical subtype). They tend to appear stereotypically Beta, they love competitions with a playful side to it. Love to play practical jokes, they have a zest for life and love to have fun.
> *SLE-Ti's* are pretty critical and at times intimidating. Even when they mean well, they're a lot more likely to accidentally step on people's boundaries by not reading how people are feeling deep down. It takes a lot longer to get to know them and even when they are comfortable talking about personal values, it still has an "I must do the right thing whether I want to or not" emphasis on justice. Their view of morality is quite rigid and centered around Te. More ambitious than the sensory subtype, wants to achieve greatness. They resemble the NT Researcher club and the Gamma quadra.
> ...


Your observations are spot on  . I find that Ti-ILEs can be as funny as Ne-ILEs but their humor has a sharper edge and their Fi Polr is more prominent. If anyone is intereted in the differences between the two, you can check out Frankie Boyle, who is a Scottish comic and an Ti-ILE, and Hari Kondabolu, who is a very lovely and endearing Indian American comic and a Ne-ILE. You will notice differences in their styles of delivery due to enneagram type and instinctual subtype differences (Frankie is sp/sx and Hari is 6w7 so/sx); Hari's sense of humor is lighter and far less 'in your face' than Frankie's.


----------



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

The Perfect Storm said:


> I have no idea what my subtype is.
> 
> Anyone have any insight/descriptions/experiences related to SEE-Se vs SEE-Fi?
> 
> ...


My Se-SEE friends are loyal and serious about the morals they have like my Fi-SEE friends but they are far quicker to anger and more aggressive, they are also more imposing in situations where I feel it is unncessary to be so, btw this is my personal opinion of course, I may perhaps just feel this way, seeing as I don't value Se; their Si-ignoring (which may be part of the reason why they are the way they are, I may be wrong and stereotyping though  ) irritates me as I believe unnecessary arguments and confrontations are pointless and detrimental. My Fi-SEE friend can be harsh and bossy (I am sorry about the poor choice of words, I do cherish my SEE friends even though it may not come off as such) but she has a more relaxed and friendly and gentle demeanour and appears to less gregarious than my other aforementioned friends. She is also more emotionally consistent and calm than my Se-SEE friends and acquaintances, some of whom are Beta quadra-ish with their somewhat somewhat emotionally labile behaviour.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

inabox said:


> My Se-SEE friends are loyal and serious about the morals they have like my Fi-SEE friends but they are far quicker to anger and more aggressive, they are also more imposing in situations where I feel it is unncessary to be so, btw this is my personal opinion of course, I may perhaps just feel this way, seeing as I don't value Se; their Si-ignoring (which may be part of the reason why they are the way they are, I may be wrong and stereotyping though  ) irritates me as I believe unnecessary arguments and confrontations are pointless and detrimental. My Fi-SEE friend can be harsh and bossy (I am sorry about the poor choice of words, I do cherish my SEE friends even though it may not come off as such) but she has a more relaxed and friendly and gentle demeanour and appears to less gregarious than my other aforementioned friends. She is also more emotionally consistent and calm than my Se-SEE friends and acquaintances, some of whom are Beta quadra-ish with their somewhat somewhat emotionally labile behaviour.


Thanks for the response. 

I wouldn't really call myself angry/aggressive, at all (the nickname that I was given at my previous job was "sunshine" and "smiley", lol). I'd say I'm only ever "imposing" when I feel that someone has overstepped the mark somewhere and I feel the need to speak up (it's usually a social/moral issue; i.e. I don't tolerate any form of bullying or harassment of others and I expect people to be responsible and accountable for their actions and emotions). 

I've considered that I am mostly likely SEE-Fi for some time. I recently spent some time with another SEE (my partners friend), who I think fits the SEE-Se subtype more. He is a lot more "in your face" than I am, also very socially extroverted (I am more withdrawn). I noticed that he came across as a little "aggressive" at times (very strong Se there). I wasn't particularly bothered by it but I did feel that he could have toned it down a little. I also found that he hated staying on one topic (in conversation). After a while he'd just say things like, "this is boring, screw this," and then he would go outside and start kicking a football or trying to engage someone else in some kind of activity. In comparison, I prefer to spend time discussing things one-on-one with people, going deep into topics that interest me or serve some purpose. Honestly, I found the guy exhausting after spending the weekend with him. I even considered that I may actually be an ESI after that experience.


----------



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

The Perfect Storm said:


> EDIT: I also get on _much _better with xEE/ExI's of the Fi-subtype. Not sure if that is related at all.


Aww, me, too, I think. Although I love my Ne-EII sister to *death* , there have been times when her Se-polr really grated on my nerves and I used to hate it. However, she is a far kinder and gentler soul than me and as I have matured, I have become more protective of someone taking advantage of her polr.
Also, this is random but as Rabid Seahorse mentioned, Fi-ESIs are alright with people choosing their own paths whereas Se-ESIs are more rigid about their morals (ie this person MUST be evil because they did so and so which does not coincide with my beliefs); I have found that this kind of 'easy going behaviour' is present in Fi-ESIs and Te-LIEs whereas Se-ESIs and Ni-LIEs appear to be less live and let live. This is perhaps of part of the reason why I find it easier to get along with these rational subtypes better, although I like the irrational subtypes as well (+Fi and 4D Fe on my part?) .


----------



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

The Perfect Storm said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I wouldn't really call myself angry/aggressive, at all (the nickname that I was given at my previous job was "sunshine" and "smiley", lol). I'd say I'm only ever "imposing" when I feel that someone has overstepped the mark somewhere and I feel the need to speak up (it's usually a social/moral issue; i.e. I don't tolerate any form of bullying or harassment of others and I expect people to be responsible and accountable for their actions and emotions).
> 
> I've considered that I am mostly likely SEE-Fi for some time. I recently spent some time with another SEE (my partners friend), who I think fits the SEE-Se subtype more. He is a lot more "in your face" than I am, also very socially extroverted (I am more withdrawn). I noticed that he came across as a little "aggressive" at times (very strong Se there). I wasn't particularly bothered by it but I did feel that he could have toned it down a little. I also found that he hated staying on one topic (in conversation). After a while he'd just say things like, "this is boring, screw this," and then he would go outside and start kicking a football or trying to engage someone else in some kind of activity. In comparison, I prefer to spend time discussing things one-on-one with people, going deep into topics that interest me or serve some purpose. Honestly, I found the guy exhausting after spending the weekend with him. I even considered that I may actually be an ESI after that experience.


You do remind me of my Fi-SEE friend who is also known for being smiley. I feel you on the imposing part; I don't like being 'harsh' unless someone really messes with my values or has bullying behaviour.
I also prefer one on one interactions and speaking about topics that interest me. The way you feel about your Se-SEE friend reminds me of how I feel about my Ne-IEE friend. She's like, 'LET US PURSUE ALL THE POSSIBILITIES! LET US MET ALL THE PEOPLE! LET US GO TO ALL THE PLACES!' And after a while, I'm like, 'Please, no, I'd like to go home, kthnxbai'.
Btw, I feel that Fi-IEEs try to have their Si needs met more often than Ne-IEEs do, maybe we're more conscious of it, especially as we grow older (ie I'm more particular about Si related stuff, like say, maintaining a sort of 'balance' in my life ... sighs I wish I could explain this better but I do apparently do care more for Si stuff than my Ne counterparts). I also sometimes feel like I have higher Si but lower Te than my Ne-IEE friends. The Perfect Storm, how does your relationship with Ni differ from your Se-SEE friends' relationship with Ni?


----------



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

Figure said:


> ILI-Ni and SEE-Se, for example, tend to have a lot of banter, aggression-on-passiveness, goading and dodging antics, and rapidly changing conversation topics, many of which don't really have a pragmatic purpose. In my interactions with SEE-Fi, the topic _sporadically_ changes, but there's much more exchange of personal opinions and experiences, advising, checking of viewpoints and ideas against personal takes.


Oh, I have also seen Te-ILI interact with Se-SEEs in a similar manner.
What do you personally feel are the differences between your interactions with Se-SEEs and Fi-SEEs?
EDITED TO ADD (I am a spazz) : I feel with Te-SLIs they are more immediately appreciative of my Ne-base than Si-SLIs. Te-xLIs are often wonderful to interact with because they are often very forgiving my very prominent Ti polr , it's one of the reasons I like them so much  .


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

inabox said:


> You do remind me of my Fi-SEE friend who is also known for being smiley. I feel you on the imposing part; I don't like being 'harsh' unless someone really messes with my values or has bullying behaviour.
> I also prefer one on one interactions and speaking about topics that interest me. The way you feel about your Se-SEE friend reminds me of how I feel about my Ne-IEE friend. She's like, 'LET US PURSUE ALL THE POSSIBILITIES! LET US MET ALL THE PEOPLE! LET US GO TO ALL THE PLACES!' And after a while, I'm like, 'Please, no, I'd like to go home, kthnxbai'.
> Btw, I feel that Fi-IEEs try to have their Si needs met more often than Ne-IEEs do, maybe we're more conscious of it, especially as we grow older (ie I'm more particular about Si related stuff, like say, maintaining a sort of 'balance' in my life ... sighs I wish I could explain this better but I do apparently do care more for Si stuff than my Ne counterparts). I also sometimes feel like I have higher Si but lower Te than my Ne-IEE friends. The Perfect Storm, how does your relationship with Ni differ from your Se-SEE friends' relationship with Ni?


I find Ne-IEEs (and EIIs) to be a little too much at times, lol. I appreciate their enthusiasm to explore everything, but after a while it does get exhausting. I find it slightly harder to follow their train of thought, too (the Ne jumps ALL OVER the place). I'm definitely Ti PoLR over Ne PoLR though, so perhaps this has something to do with being a Fi-sub, I have no idea. xD

Honestly, I'm not sure if it's because I live with and am engaged to an ILI, but I definitely seem to be a lot more focused on getting my Ni needs met (and also Te, I love the Te!) I've actually got several SEE friends (most seem to be the Se-sub), and none of them seem to be as interested in this as much as I am. It's very hard to get them to slow down and focus on anything though, they are just so physically active and moving about all over the place, lol.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

Kanerou said:


> As a sidenote, I really like the alternative names given for the IM elements in that second link. They do a fairly good job of indicating what each IM element is about. Except for Te, maybe. XD
> 
> Emotive Ethics (Fe)
> Relational Ethics (Fi)
> ...


WHAT Ethics is about Fe and morals is Fi. Moreover Fe is relational not Fi. Fi must be empathetic Feeler. 
Problem with socionics is it's priority is more on prioritising and system than the core of personality.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

yeah i don't get it


----------

